# Kohler persuade



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Anyone installed one of these? What a pain in the arse! It doesn't bolt to the flange, it has separate mounting brackets hidden, and the waterline has to be roughed in way out to the side, 8.5" off center! Weird, but cool. Its a dual-flusher.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Yeah I posted it under plumbing pictures about a month ago. I think its the worst water closet out there and would never want to see one again. Anybody that installs this on wood floors or the second floor is looking for a lawsuit.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

I installed one a couple of weeks ago,it took me about 3 or so hour to do:furious: All i can say the next time i come across this toilet im going to be charging more for the install.

The main thing i didn't like about this toilet was the way it bolts down to the floor,and for me it just seem like a sh!tting design


----------



## dapperdan (Dec 25, 2008)

I got screwed on a town home job gave bid to do whole house installing fixtures. Got no specs on toilet roughed in for standard toilet and had to install 16 of them. I had to relocate water. And the general didn't want to pay for it. Now I say standard toilet install on all bids. all on hardwood and second floors.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

what gets me is you have no real way to know if you're setting it down on the closet flange or not. I guess your only guide is that the flange needs to be 12 inches off the base board or the back wall if there is no base and the back of the water closet contacts either one of them. Still, a poor design.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Typical Kohler junk. Maybe they are trying to "persuade" us to install another brand?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Kinda sounds like the toto toilet that has the slip fit drain connection and the wide water roughin.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Come on guys. Didn't you see the big K on the box. Kohler soap dispensers are a pain in the ash to install. I started telling customers to expext double to tripple the install cost on any Kohler fixtures and faucets. Like 130 plumber said, 3 hours to install that pos. I just can't wrap my head around a company that every time I open their box I have to re- learn how to install a water closet.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> Kinda sounds like the toto toilet that has the slip fit drain connection and the wide water roughin.


nothing like it. at least with the toto youre bolting down a flange. you know youre not squishing all the wax away. and you can see when you make the final connection. i dont know why his took 3 hours. it was my first and it didnt take more than an hour including trips to my truck a couple times.


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

So you have to pull this toilet for a simple supply line change or ballcock change? 

Oh, thats smart. 

You want how much to fix my leaking toilet!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Am. Std. just announced a toilet that is very similar to the Kohler Persuade so it seems to be a trend now towards these pull the toilet to change a fill valve toilets...

http://411plumb.com/american-standard-town-square-flowise-toilet-review


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Redwood said:


> Am. Std. just announced a toilet that is very similar to the Kohler Persuade so it seems to be a trend now towards these pull the toilet to change a fill valve toilets...
> 
> http://411plumb.com/american-standard-town-square-flowise-toilet-review


 I will refuse to install the toilets even if it costs me money and i will also refuse to work on them even if it costs me money. End of conversation for me. Thanks for bringing these to my attention guys.:thumbsup:


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

I just installed one of these Kohler persuades in a remodel job last Thursday. What a piece of work. Glad I charged an additional hundred for the install...


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Redwood said:


> Am. Std. just announced a toilet that is very similar to the Kohler Persuade so it seems to be a trend now towards these pull the toilet to change a fill valve toilets...
> 
> http://411plumb.com/american-standard-town-square-flowise-toilet-review


Bring 'em on! My minor rebuild price just doubled !


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

smellslike$tome said:


> Bring 'em on! My minor rebuild price just doubled !


Yea, So did the number of customers that are going to ask you if you are out of your %@$#&!^ mind when you tell them the price... :whistling2:


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Redwood said:


> Yea, So did the number of customers that are going to ask you if you are out of your %@$#&!^ mind when you tell them the price... :whistling2:


Hey, not my problem. I didn't sell it to them or install it. If they had asked me I would have told them that Kohler has never made a decent toilet in their entire history and that what they really want is a Toto. Now if they want me to repair it I can, I can repair anything that is not beyond repair, but if it takes me twice as long to do and requires some more bs proprietary Kohler parts then it is going to cost them AT LEAST 2X what virtually any other toilet would cost them to rebuild. "Now Mr. HO, knowing that you are going to be doing this every few years, would you like me to rebuild it or yank this piece of crap out of here and replace it with something that is easily rebuildable when the time comes?"


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

go to thread under pictures i posted about a month ago. i took pictures with my tape at the top of the tank. between the flush valve and the fill valve there is no room to get your hands in there. the tank tightens from the top and i did everything i could to get the left tank to bowl nut tight. i'd really like to punch kohler in their face for designing this piece of crap.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

charge extra, these things are a PIA but good for the wallet


----------

